# Walgreens



## smaduri (Aug 26, 2010)

Has anyone here plowed for Walgreens. They are in the process of opening one up in my
Town in the next week. I am wonder how they are dealing with and if the manager of the store can direct me to info regarding a proposals. Thanks


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

They are managed by a national company. Good luck with that


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Complete pain in the ass to plow. Tight, and parking lot is ALWAYS crowded as hell.


----------



## Foybles (Nov 13, 2015)

The margin is razor thin. We won't touch them.


----------

